# When to go to hospital - VBAC labour



## starlight2801

Hi ladies,

I'm 25 weeks and planning a VBAC with my second baby. I have plenty of time left yet and another consultants appointment where I can ask questions but its not until much nearer my due date and my query is bugging me now.

When you are in labour you are encouraged to stay at home as long as possible rather than rush to hospital at the first sign of things starting.

Does this also apply to a VBAC, where you are encouraged to have your labour more closely monitored?

I am a worrier and want to do everything I can to keep myself and my baby safe but at the same time I'm not keen on the prospect of having to labour completely in hospital. I pretty much did this with my daughter as my waters broke when I was just 2cm and she had passed meconium. I laboured for 36 hours before my eventual emcs and being in hospital it felt like even longer


----------



## nosocks

I'm going for a VBAC also and am actually going against my OB's advice and will try and labour at home for as long as possible. Like you I spent a long time in hopsital last time- arrived at 3cms and only got to 5cm's 14 hours later.. and looking back i really think things wouldve progressed further if I'd stayed at home- but when its your first, how do you know whats best??
anyway- this time round I have a Doula and from all the reading I've done we've agreed if all is ok we're going to stay at home for as long as we can. 
My OB's opinion is that if my waters break I need to go in asap, but my Doula (who is also a trained midwife) would be happy to wait 12 hours- she quite rightfully pointed out hospitals are full of germs and so really theres no more risk of infection at home! And then he wants me in once contractions hit 4 or 5 mins apart- but if theyre still manageable at that point I'm staying put!
I really believe things will slow down once we move and Ijust dont want things to go the same way as last time. We live only 15 mins from the hospital and I know that once we get there 'hospital policy' is going to want me hooked up to monitors with a line in my hand- which again, from my research, I believe is not necessary. The great thing is that one of the things i have full control over is how long i stay at home- my OB wont know anything about my labour untill we get to hospital so wont be able to bully me into going!!
I recommend reading up as much as possible- I really disagree with a lot my OB has said but it was quite a struggle to find a doc here that would even let me 'try' a VBAC- so having a supportive Doula has been invaluable for us.
I read 'The VBAC handbook' and 'Dont cut me again'- both available to download on Amazon. Both worth a read.
Good luck with whatever you decide!!!


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks Nosocks :)

I was on constant monitoring last time because of my baby padding meconium and from what I've discovered since I do wonder if this contributed to my failure to progress in the end. Although I was strapped to so called portable machines every time I tried to move they fell off and alarms went off and I found the whole thing so stressful I gave up and stayed in bed.

Thanks for the book recommendations. I will get on Amazon and read up as I'm sure it will help my confidence lots.

I'm glad you have at least found an OB that supports your VBAC (even if he doesn't support exactly how you want to do it). It sounds like your doula is great and I hope you get the birth you want this time x


----------



## mackenzie

I am 35 weeks and a few days, due on CHristmas Day and hoping for a VBAC. THis was one of my main concerns, and I had my consultant appt a few days ago. I actually live about 3 hours from the hospital, so last time I basically had to go to hospital as soon as anything was happening, but this time I am staying at a friends house who lives very close to hospital. My midwife and consultant are happy for me to stay at home until I am having 3 contractions in 10 minutes, good, strong regular contractions that I need to breathe through. They also say to come in if at anytime I feel like I need to, or that baby's movements are reduced, or if my waters break. I am thinking along the same lines as nosocks in that as long as my waters are clear I will take my time going in even if they do go. Last time my waters broke at home, and 3 hours later at hospital I wasnt dilated at all. I found googling VBAC NHS was helpful because lots of hospitals have online VBAC guidelines. They vary in what they advise, some advise to come in as soon as you feel a twinge, others say wait until you are in established labour. I found 3 that said wait until you are in active labour basically, so I figured that was good enough for me. AIMS have a publication called VBAC - on whose terms, which is good too. https://www.aims.org.uk/Journal/Vol14No1/VBACWhoseTerms.htm

fingers crossed for us all! x


----------



## Angel2Fire

I had a VBAC in August. I saw the midwife at a routine appointment and she sent me to hospital. I was 2cm and they wanted me to stay in because it was a VBAC but I refused. 
I'm so glad I did, as I laboured for another day at home (34 hours in early labour.) I went back once the contractions were 5 mins apart and I was struggling. I was 4cm by this point and stayed in hospital. I was quite lucky as it was only another 4 1/2 hours until my daughter was born :)

To answer your question... I was told they will (want to!) keep you in if you are 2cm so they can monitor you. They wrote on my notes that I went home against medical advice! 

Personally I would tell you to go in when you feel ready :)


----------



## youngwife20

I will for sure going in if my waters break ( as i and my daughter did catch an infection due to the big length between delivery and water breaking. 

but i havent been told anything about how long i can labour at home. but i hope to stay home for aslong as possible. 
so i can have a bath hosp policy vbacs cant have a waterbbirth so i would like to experiance the water before i leave. 

also i dont mind being monitored you can sit on the edge of the bed leaning forward or on all fours on the bed. so your not completly ristricted to on ur back


----------



## Millnsy

I went for a vbac and the advice is to call as soon as something is happening. I went in to labour mid afternoon and knew that when I called they would call me in. I had a hot path and a roast dinner then called when I was ready. They initially told me to stay at home h til I stressed again that it was a vbac and I went in when contractions were about 5 mins apart. That was 10pm and the midwife was brilliant she let me stay active until I was 3cms. She hooked me up to the machine at about 4am. The labour didn't progress well as baby was back to back and ended in distress so I had another emcs. This time it was under a general. The care I received was great but the experience was awful. In hindsight I wish I ha gone for a planned section and not stubbornly stuck to my dream of a lovely calm vagunal birth.


----------



## embojet

I had a VBAC, and was told nothing different to anyone else. I was encouraged to stay at home as long as possible. In the end, I didnt get to hospital until I was 10cm!


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks ladies, seems it really varies depending on where you are.

I'll see what the consultant says at my 36 week appointment but I'll go with how I feel I think. It looks like outcomes are generally better the longer you stay at home x


----------



## Heidi

I recently saw my consultant and told me to come in if my waters break but if im just contracting then just to give them a call to let them know some thing is happening and so they can get my notes ready etc. I want to stay at home for as long as possible this time.

Hope things are going well x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I asked this exact same question and was told to go in when my contractions were every 6-7 minutes and lasting approx a minute. x


----------



## starlight2801

Fish&Chips said:


> I asked this exact same question and was told to go in when my contractions were every 6-7 minutes and lasting approx a minute. x

Thank you, and congratulations on achieving your VBAC x


----------

